# Zauberer



## schnarnd (22. April 2004)

Ich bin beim surfen auf diese Seite getossen HIER .UNd plötzlich kam mir dieser lustige Zauberer entgegen.Hoffe das passt in dieses Forum.Mich würde interessieren wie man sowas macht und da ich nciht mal weiss womit das gemacht wurde habe ich den Beitrag hier hin gestellt.Sorry und danke für Hilfe!


----------



## Lord-Lance (23. April 2004)

Dieser Zauberer ist wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ein Windows Hilfe Agent. 

Er wird mittels der Class (CLSID)  füt Microsoft Agent Control 2.0 in die Seite eingebunden. 
Das ganze wird mit einem JavaScript gestartet und mit Object eigenen Parametern gesteuert. 

Mehr Informationen über Steuerung und Einbindugn findest du 
hier.


----------



## Fabian (23. April 2004)

Und das Ding nervt wie sau ;-) Außerdem laeufts unser Linux nicht!


----------



## Lord-Lance (23. April 2004)

Nervt wirklich tierisch. Speziell in diesem zusammenhang wie auf der Seite dort. Aber es kann auch Sinn machen, z.B. habe ich das mal gesehen wo eine Art "Installation" Online durchgeführt wurde. Da war das Teil wirklich nützlich und nicht nervend eingebunden.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (23. April 2004)

Beitrag verschoben nach HTML, hat nur ansatzweise, wenn überhaupt mit "Creative" zu tun!


----------



## schnarnd (25. April 2004)

OK danke soweit.Aber hat vielelicht einer eine Anleitung / Tutorial für diesen Zauberer oder andere lustige Gestalten!


----------



## greatCplusplus (25. Oktober 2004)

Bei Microsoft gibts Informationen und bei Toolia.de.
Diese Microsoft Agents interessieren mich auch. Sie lassen sich sogar in Anwendungen einbinden. Du kannst dir ja auch mal den Quelltext einer Seite anschauen in der ein Microsoft Agent eingebunden ist. Wenn du alle End-Benutzer Tools von Microsoft heruntergeladen hast, kannst du ja mal diese Seite  mit MS Agent Spracherkennung versuchen. 
TIPP : Schau dir den Quelltext an!

Gruß
Felix


----------

